# Running SWA & BT together



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

There are no inherent problems running the supplies in the same trench though I would advise installing the Data in a pvc duct. Use Cat6 instead of Cat5. The shielded cable will prevent any induced currents in the data cable but be sure NOT to pass the cable over any mains at ' right angles'.


Frank


Frank


----------



## collectors (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks frank, will also upgrade to cat6. :thumbsup:


----------



## ES Electrical Ltd (Aug 24, 2011)

There is no need to upgrade to cat6 when you can get cat5e sheilded at half the price and you suggested running a sheilded cable when swa is 'shielded' itself and has a very low EMF.

"be sure NOT to pass the cable over any mains at ' right angles'." this is the oppisite, if you are going to pass over mains voltage cable make sure you pass at a right angle.


----------

